# The planted tank. Fluffy algae :)



## igor.kanshyn

There is only one live plant there. It's algae, nice, juicy, green, flazzy, solf algae.
It's a food for my beloved shrimps.



Look at more picture of this algae planted tank here 

Look at the *video *of a whole algae shrimps tank here at the end.


----------



## archgop

Wow that's wow! LOL its like a dream!


----------



## Beijing08

Look what you've done to the Netlea, Igor!! LOL 
apparently it's called green beard algae...

I'll have to take a look in person when I head over this week
very interesting~~~


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Beijing08 said:


> Look what you've done to the Netlea, Igor!! LOL
> apparently it's called green beard algae...
> 
> I'll have to take a look in person when I head over this week
> very interesting~~~


So, you don't like that?

I guess you right? it's _green beard algae_. Fortunately, it very different from black beard/brush algae. This green stuff of very soft. I'm sure shrimps will love it 

I'm planning to add some 'design' using your piece of driftwood.


----------



## fishclubgirl

I have that in my shrimp tank too. It grew on driftwood and the shrimp love it. I thought it looked cool and matches the moss ball quite nicely. Not all algae is bad...


----------



## igor.kanshyn

That's right. It can be a tool for _aquascaping _


----------



## Beijing08

igor.kanshyn said:


> So, you don't like that?
> 
> I guess you right? it's _green beard algae_. Fortunately, it very different from black beard/brush algae. This green stuff of very soft. I'm sure shrimps will love it
> 
> I'm planning to add some 'design' using your piece of driftwood.


nah, I was joking.  It's great for shrimp. Also, it's difficult to culture, that is why not many of us has seen it before.
you do know this type of algae is extremely hard to eradicate. 
Therefore whatever plant you place into the tank will become covered "forever".

Glad you can make good use of the driftwood. Surprise me when I drop by


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Thank you 

I will try.

We will see what happen with it over time. I hope it will not turn into black/grey 'garbage'.


----------



## solarz

I've had that happen to a tank that only received sunlight as a light source. The biggest problem, IMO, is the need to constantly algae-scrape the viewing glass.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Thank you 

I will try.

We will see what happen with it over time. I hope it will not turn into black/grey 'garbage'.


----------



## fishclubgirl

My driftwood came from a high light tank with CO2 where it grew the algae. It's now been in my Ebi with the standard light and no CO2 for a couple of months. The algae may have darkened a bit but still looks "good" and I don't have it anywhere else in the tank.


----------



## belo

One word....
AWESOME..!!!!!



igor.kanshyn said:


> There is only one live plant there. It's algae, nice, juicy, green, flazzy, solf algae.
> It's a food for my beloved shrimps.
> 
> 
> 
> Look at more picture of this algae planted tank here
> 
> Look at the *video *of a whole algae shrimps tank here at the end.


----------



## 03pilot

Wow! Green cotton candy for your shrimps!  Its beautiful....You are brilliant!

I have been battling algae for months. Never thought of growing them....


----------



## Angelic

Wow! Thats freaky looking! It looks like a fluffy green cloud  Kind of pretty actually if it stays that way


----------



## penpal

o wow, that looks really cool, how do you manage to get it to grow and not have other algae take over


----------



## igor.kanshyn

penpal said:


> o wow, that looks really cool, how do you manage to get it to grow and not have other algae take over


This is low pH tank. I noticed that nice green algae grows in in a low pH.
Black/grey algae appear in a high pH tank.

I use macro fertilization at the beginning, seed algea from other tank and keep light working all the time.


----------

